# Can anyone tell me anything about this bottle, like ehat brand it is. My dad found it in the ground while renovating our old storage house in east TX.



## PANCAKESANDFRIES (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## PANCAKESANDFRIES (Jul 2, 2021)

PANCAKESANDFRIES said:


> View attachment 227115


Just incase you can't read th bottom it says Min. conts. 10 FL.OZS.  120-3. LG.    54


----------



## HouTxSoda (Jul 7, 2021)

It looks like a Sun Crest soda water bottle.  The ACL label Is long gone.


----------



## PANCAKESANDFRIES (Jul 7, 2021)

HouTxSoda said:


> It looks like a Sun Crest soda water bottle.  The ACL label Is long gone.


Yeah it is I actually found one at a flea market type thing lat weekend but thank you anyway.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Jul 30, 2021)

Junk. Worth nothing. ACL Sun Crests are ultra common bottles anyway. Another bottle worth recycling.


----------

